# Homemade aeroponics system!!!!!!



## yogi dc (May 11, 2006)

*Things you will need*


A large plastic container with a lid (Storage bin, garbage bin, et.)'
A reservoir or another container
One or more Spray head from a spray bottle
A submersible pump
A 1/4" hose
Net pots
Grow media
A couple strips of wires like those found in the package of garbage bags or strong strings. 
*1. The container
*The container you use should be fairly large like a Rubbermaid 24 gallon storage bin with lid. The container should have drainage holes at the bottom. 







*
2. The lid
*The lid should fit the container perfectly. The planters or pots will be placed in precut holes in the lid of the container.







*3. The planters (Mesh Pots) and grow media
*It's important to note that you need to use mesh pots to allow the roots to grow down into the container. 







*4. The sprayers (Spray nozzle)
*Go to your favorite gardening or hydroponics supply store or search for one here @ HydroponicSearch.com for spray bottles used for foliar feeding. Remove the spray head from the bottle(s). These will be used to mist the roots of the plants. 

The sprayers are placed inside the reservoir and held in place with strips of flexible wires or strings. Squeeze the nozzle of the sprayer down to the "spray" position and wrap it with duct tape. 

It's important to place the sprayer at the same level of the mesh pots so when it sprays, the roots are misted from the top and the water will obviously go down, feeding the roots as it fall to the bottom of the container and out the drain holes








*5. The reservoir
*You need an extra container or reservoir that will hold your nutrient solution. 


*6. The Submersible pump and grounded timer*
The submersible pump will sit in the reservoir and set on a timer to mist the plants roots periodically throughout the day and night. 


*7. The 1/4" hose
*The 1/4" hose will be connected to the pump and the spray nozzle. The pump will be turned on by the timer and force water through the hose to the spray nozzle. Because you've taped the nozzle trigger down in the spray position, water will automatically emit from the sprayer, feeding the roots. 


Continue to the next page to get an illustration of what your system should look like when it's completed.


----------



## yogi dc (May 11, 2006)

Once you've completed the construction of your aeroponics system, it should look similar to the illustration below. 








*Footnotes:
*We do not recommend using organic nutrients. Although both chemical and organic nutrient are likely to clog your sprayers, the chances of that occurring is higher if you use organic nutrients. 

If this system doesn't seem like the one for you, check back shortly for the next aeroponics plan that will be even easier to build and operate


----------



## yogi dc (May 11, 2006)

i have not done this yet but i have gone out and got the things that i need to build it. i cant put it together untill i move into my new place. i hope that some one can use this even though it is for avanced growers.


----------



## yogi dc (May 11, 2006)

.......


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter (May 12, 2006)

Why dont u try a low pressure lawn sprayer in either 180 or 360 spray.
Ready to go and no need to take apart.

************* 
Edited by Stoney


----------



## yogi dc (May 12, 2006)

Vaudeville Poofter said:
			
		

> Why dont u try a low pressure lawn sprayer in either 180 or 360 spray.
> Ready to go and no need to take apart.
> 
> Edit:Stoney


 
i have the mico spray jsts heads. they cost me 6.95 for ten and the heads do a 360 degree spray. i was not planning to use a spray bottle but i was going to use the concept of the design. this is something that if someone did not have the money this is an alternitive. 

*********************** 
I've edited out the remarks that were uncalled for that you were replying to.

Let's all have fun and if you have a problem with another user, Private Message one of us Mod's and we'll do what we can to help keep this site a place where we can all have a great time.

Thanks,

Stoney


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter (May 12, 2006)

This is what you need.


10 pk. 360 degree micro sprays $5.95

Made for hydroponics.

http://futuregarden.com/cgi-bin/shop/70-1027.html?id=Ded6cE2n

**************
Message edited by Stoney Bud. Private messaging is available to those who want to say personal, not so nice things to each other.

Thank you,

Stoney


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter (May 12, 2006)

I am so sorry, I did not think that I would hurt your feelings.

My apologies to you all.

Stony Bud, you may delete my account.
I have no use for misinformation.

If you dont have the money to build it rite then dont 
build it. Build something simpler.
Aeroponics units are finicky enough. Not goos for an amateur.

Peace out.


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2006)

Vaudeville Poofter said:
			
		

> Stony Bud, you may delete my account.
> I have no use for misinformation.


 
We are not ban happy here. All stoney was doing was to keep this debate at a semi-freindly manner. We love a debate. We do not wish to delete your account. Just keep it freindly. Thats all we ask. 

Happy growing.


----------



## yogi dc (May 12, 2006)

man, i was tring to be aqs freindly as possable mutt and stoney bud. i just want to post something of use. i did not take any thing that was said to personal at all.

they say opinons are like [email protected] holes eveyone has one


----------



## Ogof (May 13, 2006)

What about a timer for one minute on, 4 minutes off?


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter (May 14, 2006)

NFT-1 Timer. 
1 min on, 4 min off. 
approx. $80.00 online


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2006)

Vaudeville Poofter said:
			
		

> NFT-1 Timer.
> 1 min on, 4 min off.
> approx. $80.00 online


This is a great timer. Here's the search results for a "Google" on "NFT-1 Timer":

Click Here


----------



## GenHydro (May 23, 2006)

Hey ya'll, you ain't gotta be payin these kind of prices for some timer.

the most ubiquitous continuously variable timer out there is made by the Cana-Kit people. They sell electronic devices, some in kit form, some already slapped together. They're 18 bucks a piece, come with a relay already installed, and have independent timing (Space and Mark is what on-off times are called on Astable Multivibrators fellas - that's what this is, a timer based on a 555 timer with  bleeder diodes that make the timings continuously variable, and independent.)

typical place to find one is here: well....***.. i can't copy paste the link here.

Well in any case it's called the CanaKit, ( that's the company's name) UK191.

That's the model number.

It's what everybody uses for variable timers. 

You'll have to google it i can't make a link appear in this reply box.

And by the way the 18 or 19 bucks is from the canakit peiple themselves. There are people online who sell them for about 15 bucks, plus the same or similar shipping, i just didnt go around looking for the place.


----------

